
Internet Girl, the College Drop-Out Making a Living on DePop - fitzwatermellow
http://www.vogue.com/13464281/college-drop-out-making-a-living-on-depop/
======
nmcfarl
This was almost an interesting article - I think it was just doomed by being
in vogue. The story that there exist young women making money running tiny (1
person?) social media driven internet fashion retailers is cool.

And that [https://www.depop.com](https://www.depop.com) exists to support such
things, and works, also cool.

But this story - barely hints at the interesting bits, sadly.

\--

Edit: fixed link, thanks andrewingram!

~~~
andrewingram
Working link: [https://www.depop.com](https://www.depop.com)

------
justifier
i've had friends doing this for years on other sites

i always like seeing people move on a business idea of taking a highly
utilised hacky subset of one business and giving it the superset treatment

